# Next Aquarium Project! :D



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My next project....

It's going to be better than Alex, Eric & Kevin's Saltie!

Going to retrofit my Smart into something like this! lol! 

Busan Aquarium ~ i30


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL that's awesome! I want one too!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

you can, just flex seal all the interior: http://www.seenontvexpress.com/producttag_flexseal-as+seen+on+tv+spray+rubber.htm

you can watch your fish and drive at the same time


----------

